# I got it I got it....!!!



## wblink (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi,

Finally I found it.
I bought a Nikon 8''/5.6 Wow!

Just need to adjust my Manfrotto to a new Feisol with balanced mounting and I just did!

Wow: I will be having fun working with my new equipment.

Life can taste sweeeet.​


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 10, 2009)

Congratulations Willem!  We'll look forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## wblink (Jan 11, 2009)

*Pics*

This is what I could do sofar, hope to get better.


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 11, 2009)

ooow, Real Nice!

Don


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jan 11, 2009)

wblink said:


> This is what I could do sofar, hope to get better.


Great Wilhem! Now try the Moon when it is NOT FULL... 
P.S.: High f number for that. This is so bright...


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice, Willem.


----------



## wblink (Jan 12, 2009)

Denis Pagé said:


> Great Wilhem! Now try the Moon when it is NOT FULL...
> P.S.: High f number for that. This is so bright...


 
Grin.

I DID some skywatching (not taking pictures) when I lived in a place without light from other sources. It was nice to lay on my back and look with a regular binoculair to the sky. I knew some things (maybe a lot. I don't know)about the Universe and the tiny piece whe are in THAT event. I always remembered it like that and still look at it that way: it is a little tiny event we live in. Let's make nice pictures in that litted period whe have to live!


----------

